# Physician knowledge of Rome symptom criteria



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2006 Mar;18(3):211-216. Links Physician knowledge of Rome symptom criteria for irritable bowel syndrome is poor among non-gastroenterologists.Charapata C, Mertz H.Department of Medicine, Vanderbilt University Medical Center, Nashville, TN, USA.Rome I criteria are highly specific for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) when red flag signs and symptoms are absent. Physician knowledge of Rome criteria may reduce diagnostic testing. We assessed: (i) physician knowledge of Rome criteria among internists, gastroenterologists and surgeons; (ii) laboratory and endoscopical testing suggested by physicians for sample IBS patients. Physicians of all training levels in internal medicine, gastroenterology, and surgery completed an anonymous questionnaire at a University Medical Center. Subjects were asked to identify Rome criteria among distracters. Sample IBS patients were presented, and physicians were asked to suggest a diagnostic workup based on the choices provided on the questionnaire. Rome knowledge was highest among gastroenterologists and lowest among surgeons. Physicians suggested endoscopical procedures in 67% of IBS patients with diarrhoea and in 46% with constipation. There was no difference among specialties in amount of laboratory or endoscopical testing suggested. Knowledge and use of the Rome criteria or their positive predictive value (PPV) for IBS did not correlate with reduced diagnostic testing. Education regarding the Rome criteria should be extended to surgical specialists who are likely to evaluate and operate on IBS patients. Endoscopical evaluation of IBS patients may be excessive.PMID: 16487412


----------

